# Anxious_wife's visa progress/journey thread



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi all,

I wanted to create a thread about mine and my husband’s visa journey so that I can keep track of our application and ask questions relating specifically to our situation, I hope that’s ok. I would kindly request that other people do not ask questions relating to their situations in this thread.

Brief background: I am the sponsor (British) and my husband is the applicant (Pakistani) – we are applying for a spouse visa hopefully in a month or two. 

I’ve basically split our folder into *4 sections: proving our relationship is genuine and subsisting and that we’ve met, financial requirement, accommodation and another section for other bits and bobs such as the application, his passports, photos, photocopy of my bio-data page etc.*
*
As proof of genuine and subsisting relationship we’ve got so far:
*
Screenshots of e-mails from 2006-2013 
Skype call log from 2009-2011 (will be adding 2012-2013 very soon – I don’t have calls before 2009 as I formatted my computer so they have been lost)
Photos from our visits + our wedding and honeymoon pictures
Wedding Invite
All of our flight tickets and bookings for all visits
Marriage certificate (original in Urdu + certified English translation with translator’s credentials included)
Copies from my passport with all the visa stamps/entry and exit stamps to Pakistan and other countries we’ve visited


Does everything sound ok so far? Is there anything I could add to this section?

I will be making new posts of the other sections once they are completed


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

Bump...


----------



## nkb535 (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm not one of the experts, but I asked a similar question a few months ago when I was preparing documents for my spouse visa application. I think that what you have will prove 1) that you're married, 2) that you've met, and 3) that you've been in a relationship for a while (as evidenced by your emails and Skype call logs), which is what the UKBA will look for.

For my spouse visa, I submitted the marriage certificate; four pictures: two of which that showed us with each other's families, one was of us with our marriage certificate just after our courthouse marriage, and all showed us over multiple seasons; a car insurance bill with both our names on it; and leases from the last two years that had both our names on it.

I organized my stack of documents similarly, in hopes that it will make things clear for the ECO. I'm still waiting for a decision, but based on what I know from what I've read and asked on this forum, it sounds like you're on the right track.

Good luck and congratulations! I have personally found this visa experience so far to be a really exciting time, albeit, also annoying and stressful


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

nkb535 said:


> I'm not one of the experts, but I asked a similar question a few months ago when I was preparing documents for my spouse visa application. I think that what you have will prove 1) that you're married, 2) that you've met, and 3) that you've been in a relationship for a while (as evidenced by your emails and Skype call logs), which is what the UKBA will look for.
> 
> For my spouse visa, I submitted the marriage certificate; four pictures: two of which that showed us with each other's families, one was of us with our marriage certificate just after our courthouse marriage, and all showed us over multiple seasons; a car insurance bill with both our names on it; and leases from the last two years that had both our names on it.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your reply. I find that I switch between being very excited (at the prospect of me and my husband being together permanently) and then terrified at the prospect of being turned down.


Good luck to you and hopefully everything goes well for both of us!


----------



## abidabzhussain (Jan 24, 2013)

anxious-wife :- 

it is actually really good that you are actually paying so much attention towards your case .

i am more or less the same and i have applied for spouse visa on 16/05/2013 from ISB/PK. its under process at the moment..

i also checked this forum throughout and it helped me make many documents which i would not have added otherwise i-e p60 explaining note, cover letter from both sponsor and applicant , cover note of finances etc 


anything i wanted to explain to eco , i just addressed it to eco through a letter and attached it with the related document...


the documents i submitted were 

1. finances ( 6 bank statements ) 

2. employment ( job letter , job contract , payslips , p60 , hmrc letter and manager letter authenticating payslips ) 

3. Accomodation ( NOC from my parents , , property inspection report , council tax , land registry , general bills ) 

4. Declarations ( Sponsorship declaration letter composed by solicitor , SU07 form ukba site printed and filled ) .. some cases were refused because of not providing SU07...so better be on safe side 

5. Marriage certificate ( both in urdu n english and attested by foreign office of pak )

6. Biodate page and copies of entry and exits stamps to see the applicant.

7. airtickets 

8. tb test and english test of applicant

9. current n previous passport of applicant and 2 pics of applicant

10. wedding engagement and random trip pictures.... skype screenshots , viber screenshots , lyca bills , emails etc ....


lets see whats the outcome of my application now and wish u best of luck with your case


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

abidabzhussain said:


> anxious-wife :-
> 
> it is actually really good that you are actually paying so much attention towards your case .
> 
> ...


Hi abida thanks for your reply, you've included pretty what much I have included/ will be including.

Yes I think that's an excellent idea including a note to the ECO for anything you want to explain, I will also be doing that.

My husband will be going for his English test soon, but he has to travel to Karachi to do it, so we are worried about how long it will take for the results to become available.

Which test did your husband do? And how long did it take for the results to become available? 

Also did you have a nikkah namah? We have that and it is attested but I'm not sure by whom... I need to double check with him.

Please let us know how it goes and good luck!


----------



## 0sman (May 4, 2013)

Anxious_wife said:


> Hi abida thanks for your reply, you've included pretty what much I have included/ will be including.
> 
> Yes I think that's an excellent idea including a note to the ECO for anything you want to explain, I will also be doing that.
> 
> ...


You need to attest it by the local union council where the Nikah took place and also I would advise you to obtain a certified and computerized NADRA marriage certificate.


----------



## abidabzhussain (Jan 24, 2013)

0sman said:


> You need to attest it by the local union council where the Nikah took place and also I would advise you to obtain a certified and computerized NADRA marriage certificate.


UKBA requirement is registered and endorsed original Nikkah by union council.... 

( technically all Nikkahs are issued to Bride and Groom only after it has been stamped by Union Council , so really nothing else need to be done except attestation from MOFA ) 

Nadra Marriage certificate is something newly launched by Nadra , and its not on ukba checklist yet !!! ( although u can send it , it will be plus point ) 

but the problem is many union councils are not issuing nadra marriage certificate as they still dont have the facility or system provided to them ...


Meanwhile , you should include a Family registration certificate , FRC , which can be obtained from any Nadra office .. it shows relation of husband and wife and all the details ... and then get it attested by MOFA ( ministry of foreign affairs )


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

0sman said:


> You need to attest it by the local union council where the Nikah took place and also I would advise you to obtain a certified and computerized NADRA marriage certificate.





abidabzhussain said:


> UKBA requirement is registered and endorsed original Nikkah by union council....
> 
> ( technically all Nikkahs are issued to Bride and Groom only after it has been stamped by Union Council , so really nothing else need to be done except attestation from MOFA )
> 
> ...


I am so confused because I am not Pakistani so I have no idea what you're both referring to.

Let me tell you what I see on our marriage certificate and if you could advise me if what we have is good enough I would be very grateful.

We got married in 2011 and a few days after the wedding my husband went and registered it and got our marriage certificate and the translation.

The original marriage certificate is in Urdu so I can't read it, but I can read Arabic so I know it says 'nikkah naamah' at the top.

The English translation at the very top says 'true translation' and it has various stamps on it. One stamp says 'notary public' and the city's name where we were married. Right at the bottom it is signed by the 'chief metropolitan officer' and on the stamp it says "metropolitan corporation' and then the city's name again. On the second page there is another stamp which says ' notarised to take effect in all continents out of Pakistan under international law'.

Does this sound correct?

Thank you


----------



## abidabzhussain (Jan 24, 2013)

where did u get married ? which city?

usually the molvi/moulana who does nikkah , takes the Nikkah Papers himself to the registration office ( union council mostly , but can also be Cantonment board if u got married in cantt area , or Arbitration COuncil if you got married in federal area ie Islamabad ) 

Once in the concerned office , he registers the nikkah and stamps it with his registry name along with union council name...


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

...


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

abidabzhussain said:


> where did u get married ? which city?
> 
> usually the molvi/moulana who does nikkah , takes the Nikkah Papers himself to the registration office ( union council mostly , but can also be Cantonment board if u got married in cantt area , or Arbitration COuncil if you got married in federal area ie Islamabad )
> 
> Once in the concerned office , he registers the nikkah and stamps it with his registry name along with union council name...


Quetta... Do the stamps I've mentioned sound ok?


----------



## abidabzhussain (Jan 24, 2013)

it seems that your area is administered by some other body instead of UC , so thats fine ...

do u have Pakistani Overseas Identity Card? 

if yes did you or your husband change your marital status in Nadra ? 

if you have not , one of you should and then apply for Family Registration Certificate , which they issue on the spot.. its legal document proving your relationship...

( plus all pakistani documents like , Nikkah , FRC , ID Card Copies , should all be attested by Ministry of foreign affairs )


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

abidabzhussain said:


> it seems that your area is administered by some other body instead of UC , so thats fine ...
> 
> do u have Pakistani Overseas Identity Card?
> 
> ...


No I don't, what is that? I'm not Pakistani (not ethnically and not by citizenship) so I'm not sure if they'd give me one.

Do I need to be present for the family registration certificage to be issued? Also is our nikkah Nama not sufficient or is the family registration certificate a must or just an added extra?

Thank you


----------



## abidabzhussain (Jan 24, 2013)

Anxious_wife said:


> No I don't, what is that? I'm not Pakistani (not ethnically and not by citizenship) so I'm not sure if they'd give me one.
> 
> Do I need to be present for the family registration certificage to be issued? Also is our nikkah Nama not sufficient or is the family registration certificate a must or just an added extra?
> 
> Thank you


oh i see .....

then dont worry , as Nadra wont issue it as you are not Pakistani citizen ... ( no its not must as i previously indicated , its just plus points )

all you need is original Nikkah , stamped by Concerned Authority ... please ask your husband to get it attested by Ministry of Foreign Affairs , its based in Islamabad but if he cannot travel , TCS/OCS are also providing postal service !!


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

abidabzhussain said:


> oh i see .....
> 
> then dont worry , as Nadra wont issue it as you are not Pakistani citizen ... ( no its not must as i previously indicated , its just plus points )
> 
> all you need is original Nikkah , stamped by Concerned Authority ... please ask your husband to get it attested by Ministry of Foreign Affairs , its based in Islamabad but if he cannot travel , TCS/OCS are also providing postal service !!


Thank you very much, will do.


----------



## 0sman (May 4, 2013)

Anxious_wife said:


> Thank you very m
> uch, will do.


There might be a MOFA office in quetta I know for sure there's one in peshawar, this might be closer to your husband.


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

0sman said:


> There might be a MOFA office in quetta I know for sure there's one in peshawar, this might be closer to your husband.


You're right there is one. I asked him and he said he already got it stamped there and at the union council. Phew one less thing to worry about!


----------



## 0sman (May 4, 2013)

Anxious_wife said:


> You're right there is one. I asked him and he said he already got it stamped there and at the union council. Phew one less thing to worry about!


Sister, I will make dua for you and pray that your husband receives the visa ASAP. Please do the same for me and my wife, we are hoping for a response this month inshallah.


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

0sman said:


> Sister, I will make dua for you and pray that your husband receives the visa ASAP. Please do the same for me and my wife, we are hoping for a response this month inshallah.


Please keep us in your duas I will do the same. This visa business is so nerve wracking inshallah we all receive success!


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

Hello all,

I've compiled a list of the documents we need and we are about 70% of the way there, please could Joopa, Nyclon and all the other knowledgeable members have a look at my list and please tell me if we are missing anything. (I want there to be no doubt WHATSOEVER regarding our case so please feel free to suggest extra things we should add).


*Proving our relationship is genuine:*

E-mails dating back to 2006, skype calls, facetime calls and g-mail chat logs

Our wedding certificate (original in Urdu and English translation) - stamped by the Union Council and endorsed by the Foreign Affairs office

About 20 pics from each of our visits to see each other and of our wedding ceremony (incl. both of our family members)

Flight tickets and booking confirmations from visits and wedding + copies of visa stamps for each time I've visited him and for trips we've taken together

Receipts for both his and my wedding ring and a receipt for my wedding dress


*Accomodation:*

Tenancy agreement

Letter from landlord confirming my husband can move in

Environmental health report confirming there is space for 2 people

*Financial requirement* (We are Cat A + Cat D)


My contract + 2 x contract extension copies

Letter from my employer confirming my employment etc

6 x original payslips + the corresponding bank statements

Bank statements to show both our savings and letters from our respective banks confirming the balance amount at the time of application and when the accounts were opened

Savings declarations for both of us + 1 x letter from my donor who gave me a cash gift with the corresponding bank statement for both them and me and a letter from them stating it was a gift and not a loan

*English requirement*

My husbands IELTS test result + candidate no. at Level B1


We've also included:

My (sponsor) bio data passport page

My letter of sponsorship (+ form SU07 on the advice of Joopa as Gerrys the partner usually request it)

His letter of introduction

His passport + 2 x passport sized photographs 

His TB results

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Are we missing anything???? Thank you!

P.S I forgot to add I am British and my husband is Pakistani


----------



## abidabzhussain (Jan 24, 2013)

P60?


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

abidabzhussain said:


> P60?


Ah yes thank you! I have included that, I just forgot to add that above.


----------



## abidabzhussain (Jan 24, 2013)

All seems good dear !!!

just make sure the last payslip n bank statement is not more then 28 days old when your husband visits gerry to submit documents !!


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

abidabzhussain said:


> All seems good dear !!!
> 
> just make sure the last payslip n bank statement is not more then 28 days old when your husband visits gerry to submit documents !!


yes will do, thank you!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Within 28 days of online application.


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Within 28 days of online application.


Thanks Joopa, does everything else look ok?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes.


----------



## 0sman (May 4, 2013)

Anxious_wife, your documentation is looking good. If it's possible to obtain a council tax bill or utility bill I would advise you to include one of these as well.


----------



## Cozak (Jun 25, 2013)

Some documents you might wish to add to the above list:

Proof of relationship:

If you are both on facebook you can print out your relationship history. Screen shot your wall at key points I.E when the relationship started, engagement, marriage etc.

Supporting letters from family and friends confirming how long they have known you and how long you have been in the relationship.

A wedding invitation if you still have one available.

Accomodation

An independant property inspection report similar to this:

Property Inspection Report for UK Immigration


Good luck with your application and I hope this helps.


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

0sman said:


> Anxious_wife, your documentation is looking good. If it's possible to obtain a council tax bill or utility bill I would advise you to include one of these as well.


Thanks Osman, I haven't moved in yet, my rent includes all bills so I think the bills will be in the landlord's name, is that an issue?



Cozak said:


> Some documents you might wish to add to the above list:
> 
> Proof of relationship:
> 
> ...


Thank you cozak

I will be including a wedding invite, I have a property inspection (I've written it as environmental report above).

Thank you so much to everyone!


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

Hello all,

So we *finally* are nearly ready to apply for my husband's spouse visa. It's nearly killed me to get here and we haven't even applied yet. Anyway I have some questions before we apply.

So our situation is we are a married couple I'm British and he is Pakistani. I've been working for my employer for more than 6 months and at the end of this month I would have met the financial requirement (previously salary was below 18.6k).

Now I will list below the list of documents we have please could someone tell me if something is missing.

*Financial requirement:*

Category A salaried employment - 6 months or more with employer 

- 6 months payslips - each month showing a gross of more than 18.6k
- 6 months corresponding bank statements
- Letter from my employer confirming my employment, salary, start date etc
- Contracts (I have about three! This is because my position changed I was initially an intern and then employed permanently and then my salary was increased)
*No P60 because we will be applying before I am issued with one and I will not be including my old one as it may cause ECO confusion as it shows less then 18.6k
*

*Accommodation:*

I am renting a studio flat in a converted house. All bills and CT are included in the rent. To prove all of this I will be including:

- Tenancy agreement - stipulating that all bills are included and CT
- Letter from estate agency confirming landlord permits my husband to move in and that the studio is suitable for 2 people
- Pictures of the flat
- My e-mails with the estate agency showing correspondence etc
- Bank statement showing bank transfer to estate agency for deposit and first month's rent and estate agency fee


*Proving genuine and subsisting relationship:*

-Marriage certificate (which is nikkah namah and official translation which is stamped and endorsed by all the relevant bodies)
- Approx 25 pictures from all the times we met and from our wedding showing other family members
- E-mails, facetime calls and skype calls from approx 2006 when our relationship began until now (not overkill but enough)
- Plan ticket stubs and copies of visas from all the times I visited him and copies of flight itineraries
- A wedding invite from our wedding

*
Sponsor information (me):*

- Copy of my passport bio-data page
- Letter of introduction
SU07 form (because Gerrys usually asks for it)


*Applicant (my husband):*

- Letter of introduction
- TB test (done in last 6 months)
- Copy of his English test certificate and Test number 
- His passport
-Printed copy of completed application form
- 2x passport sized photos (which meet the UKBA's requirements) with his name on the back



Is there anything missing?
We haven't actually completed the visa application form. We will do that ASAP, I understand it needs to be completed on the Visa4UK site, is that correct?

What's the nest stage? Does he book an appointment with Gerrys to hand the file in? Where does he enrol his biometics?

Should he enclosed a pre-paid envelope so they send his file back? He doesn't live in the city he is applying in so, I am guessing they will post it back to him.

Is there anything else I should know or that I've overlooked?

Thank you so much, and I apologise for the very long post!


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

Forgot to add these:
Prospective flight booking
Appendix 2
Printed application form

Thanks


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

Hello all,

I hope the moderators don't mind me re-posting again. Please could one of the experienced forum members take a look at the lists I have provided above and tell me if all looks OK?

Thank you very much.

A_W


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

Anyone?...


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

Looks as though you have everything! 
Good luck!


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I agree. Your list looks fine. Best of luck.


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

OrganisedChaos said:


> Looks as though you have everything!
> Good luck!





Joppa said:


> I agree. Your list looks fine. Best of luck.


Thank you both very much. I'm so nervous. Hope we have success!


----------



## Anxious_wife (Mar 11, 2013)

My husband will be handing in his application at the end of this month, please pray for us!

I appreciate all the help that's been given by everyone, I just hope we have success first time round, I don't think I can take anymore delays it's been so painful to reach this point.

Thanks guys


----------

